

Nokia: Sorry Apple we beat you by a mile - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2010/02/nokia-sorry-apple-we-beat-you-by-mile.html

======
mr_eel
Revenue, revenue, revenue.

Apple haven't even bothered to talk about market-share, because they _don't_
care. They only care about how much revenue they get. Market-influences that
obviously, but they're willing to remain in a smaller portion of the market --
smart-phones -- if it nets them greater revenue.

Which is does. As Jobs pointed out in his last keynote, Apple has made more
money than Nokia. He didn't mention market-share.

End of the day it's the company with the most money that wins.

So, with a big war chest of money, strong revenues and an intention to gain
more market-share; Apple is only just beginning it's war on the phone market.
If I were a gambling man, I'd bet on them releasing a cheaper version of the
iPhone in the future -- this is a no-brainer, since it would be the same
pattern they've followed with the iPods and Macbooks. Nokia and their peers
should be freaking out.

~~~
bensummers
You mean "profit, profit, profit", surely? Revenue means nothing if your
margin is 0.00001%.

~~~
mr_eel
In this case I point out revenue because that's the number Apple has been
touting and not market-share. And although we can only speculate on margins,
they're doubtless very good.

------
JCThoughtscream
The analysis is pretty wonky. What were Nokia's numbers the year before? And
Apple's? And the rest of them?

Nokia only gets to keep bragging rights if they've /increased/ their share of
the pie in the last year. If the trend instead shows that Apple's been eating
up their margins, especially in the smartphone category, Nokia's execs would
instead have some serious reasons to sweat.

~~~
al_james
Exactly. Its about _trajectory_. Nokia is loosing the mind war. More and more
teenagers (ok, just one market segments, but others show similar trends) are
holding out for a 'cool phone' which less and less carry Nokia logos. Ask
people who work in phone shops (at least in the UK), people come in excited
about LGs / Samsungs / iPhones NOT Nokias any more.

~~~
wendroid
losing not loosing

